# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ملخص البحث باللغة العربية :

     يتناول البحث بالدارسة ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب. ونظرا لما تخلفه قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب من تأثير مباشر على حقوق الإنسان، فقد قمنا بإعداد هذه الدراسة لتقصي التأثيرات السلبية لقوانين مكافحة الإرهاب على حقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم واقتراح ما يعنّ لنا من تعديلات لتلافي هذا التأثير الجانبي.
      واتبعنا خطة للبحث تقوم على تقسيمه إلى بابين يتناول الباب الأول الضمانات الموضوعية لحقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب ويتناول الباب الثاني الضمانات الإجرائية لحقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب.
     وفي نهاية بحثنا خلصنا إلى نتائج وتوصيات، من أهمها؛
- توسعت كثير من التشريعات من نطاق الجرائم الإرهابية بحيث لا يقتصر على أعمال العنف، وأصبحت تمد مظلة الجرائم الإرهابية إلى بعض جرائم القانون العام مثل السرقة والسطو المسلح وإتلاف الأموال بغرض ارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.
- توسعت كثير من التشريعات من نطاق الجرائم الإرهابية بحيث لا يقتصر على أعمال العنف، وأصبح يشمل جرائم أخرى مثل السرقة أو السطو المسلح أو إتلاف الأموال بغرض ارتكاب جرائم إرهابية. 
- نوصي بأن تسن الدول قوانين خاصة بمكافحة الإرهاب دون الاقتصار على تعديل قانون العقوبات الحالي.
- كما نوصي بالتأكيد على الحق في حرية التعبير مع وضع ضوابط لحمايته وعدم المساس به بدافع أنه يمثل جريمة إرهابية، وبصفة خاصة الحق في النقد. 

ملخص البحث باللغة الإنجليزية: 
This study aims to the study guarantees of human rights in facing anti-terrorism laws. Given the incidence of anti-terrorism laws on human rights, we have , I prepared this study to investigate the negative effects of anti-terrorism laws on the rights and freedoms of individuals and to suggest what the necessary modifications to avoid this side effect.
      My plan of search is based on two sections: first section deals with the substantive guarantees of human rights in the face of anti-terrorism laws and section II deals with the procedural guarantees of human rights in the face of anti-terrorism laws.
      At the end of my research I came to the following conclusions and recommendations, the most important are;
- Many legislations expanded the scope of terrorist crimes; it is no more limited to acts of violence. So the domain of terrorist crimes is extended to some common law crimes such as theft, armed robbery, and destruction of funds for the purpose of committing terrorist crimes.
- We recommend that states enact specific anti-terrorism laws. It does not suffice to to modify the current dispositions of Penal Code.
- And I would definitely recommend that the exercise of the right to freedom of expression should be excluded from the domain of terrorist crimes.

عنوان البحث : ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب
تاريخ نشر البحث (2012)
اسم المجلة (مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة)
عدد خاص ديسمبر 2012

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

-  عالجت بعض التشريعات العربية جرائم الإرهاب في قانون العقوبات دون أن يكون لها قانون مستقل مثل مصر والمغرب والجزائر والعراق والأردن بينما أفردت بعض الدول العربية قانونا مستقلا بمواجهة ومكافحة الإرهاب مثال ذلك قانون مكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة والصادر بالمرسوم بقانون إتحادي رقم 1 لسنة 2004م.

- تختلف التشريعات في المعاملة العقابية للإرهابين؛ فبعضها يطبق قانون الطوارئ على الإرهابيين بينما تطبق تشريعات أخرى قوانين توردها صلب قانون العقوبات (كالقانون الفرنسي) أو تخصص لها قانونا خاصا (كالقانون الإنجليزي والقانون الأمريكي: القانون الوطني لمكافحة الإرهاب). 

- توسعت كثير من التشريعات من نطاق الجرائم الإرهابية بحيث لا يقتصر على أعمال العنف، وأصبحت تمد مظلة الجرائم الإرهابية إلى بعض جرائم القانون العام مثل السرقة والسطو المسلح وإتلاف الأموال بغرض ارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.

- توسعت كثير من التشريعات - مثل قانون أيرلندا الشمالية لسنة 1991- من نطاق الجرائم الإرهابية بحيث لا يقتصر على أعمال العنف، وأصبح يشمل جرائم أخرى مثل السرقة أو السطو المسلح أو إتلاف الأموال بغرض ارتكاب جرائم إرهابية. 

- أصبحت كثير من التشريعات تعاقب بعقوبات شديدة وغير متناسبة ما يقوم به البعض من إبداء الرأي في صالح اتجاهات معينة أو تنظيمات معينة تعتبرها الدولة ذات أفكار إرهابية وكذلك توزيع منشورات أو كتابات أو مقالات أو لقاءات تعتبرها السلطات نوعا من الدعاية لصالح تلك الجهات التي تحظرها.

- تعاقب بعض التشريعات على عضوية تنظيمات معينة حيث تعتبرها من جرائم الإرهاب.

- من مظاهر التوسع في تجريم الإرهاب ما تشهدة تشريعات مقارنة عديدة من تجريم تمويل الإرهاب بينما الأمر يتعلق بتقديم دعم مادي لبعض الجمعيات والمنظمات التي تعتبرها تلك الدول إرهابية بسبب تبينها لأفكار معينة.

- وسع القانون الإنجليزي بشكل يُعد انحرافا تشريعيا من تعريف الأموال التي يحظر تزويد التنظيمات المحظورة بها حيث عرفها الفصل 11/3 بأنها أموال "يمكن أن تستخدم في ارتكاب .." وتعبير "يمكن" يخالف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية الذي يوجب وضع صياغة دقيقة للقاعدة الجنائية.

- تعاقب بعض التشريعات على الشروع في جريمة تمويل منظمات إرهابية كالمتهم الذي يعتقد بطريق الخطأ أنه كان يمول الإرهابيين على عكس الواقع. كما يقع الشروع إذا تم ضبط المال قبل وصوله للإرهابيين. وهذا يشكل توسعا غير محمود يجب أن تنأى به القاعدة الجنائية خاصة.

- يختلف الركن المعنوي في جريمة التمويل عما تقرره القواعد العامة والتي تعاقب المتهم على الجرائم العمدية بشرط العلم والإرادة بالوقائع الجوهرية على سبيل التحديد. فيستوى القصد الجنائي والخطأ غير العمدي بأن يعلم الرجل العادي بغرض المنح أو الإعطاء لتمويل المنظمة.

- تجرم بعض التشريعات كتمان معلومات ضرورية للوقاية من أعمال الإرهاب أو القبض على المتهمين بها. ويجب أن تكون المعلومات مهمة من شأنها أن تساعد على مكافحة الإرهاب. ويشكل ذلك توسعا غير محمود.

- يتوسع المشرع الإنجليزي بشكل كبير وغير مناسب في مجال الإفشاء غير المعاقب عليه لكي يبيح مخالفة الحق في الخصوصية بناء على مجرد الشكوك والظنون التي تقوم لدى رجل البنك باحتمال تعلق الأمر بنشاط إرهابي.

- استبعدت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان أن يكون وضع القيد الحديدي في يد المتهم الإرهابي مشكلا لمعاملة غير إنسانية، مادام أنه مقتصر على الحالات الضرورية.

- قضت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان بأن حبس الأجنبي قبل طرده من البلاد أو تسليمه إلى بلد طالبة التسليم لا يشكل في ذاته معاملة غير إنسانية أو حاطة بالكرامة والتي تحظرها المادة (3) من الاتفاقية الأوربية.

- يستفيد المتهم بجريمة إرهابية من مبدأ حظر التعذيب والمعاملة القاسية أو الحاطة بالإنسانية شأنه في ذلك شأن المجرم العادي.

- قضت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان بأن للإرهابي الحق في الحماية من المعاملة الحاطة بالكرامة أو غير الإنسانية فلا يجوز تسليمة إلى بلده إذا كان هناك إحتمال بتعرضه للتعذيب.

- تكفل المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان حق الإرهابي في المعاملة الإنسانية أسوة بالمجرم العادي فقد أدانت الوسائل التي تستخدم لتعذيب المتهم الإرهابي لحمله على الاعتراف من قبل رجال الشرطة.

- تسمح بعض التشريعات بتجميد أموال بعض الجهات العامة والخاصة التي تعتبر راعية للإرهاب. فقد جمدت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أموال الحكومة الأيرانية بمقتضى قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب وكذلك أموال بعض الأفراد والمنظمات. في ذلك يسمح القانون الإنجليزي الخاص بمكافحة الإرهاب في المادة (13) بضبط ومصادرة الأموال المشتبه في تورط أصحابها في تمويل الإرهابيين أو غسل أموالهم المتحصلة من جرائمهم.

- تؤكد المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان على أنه من حق الحزب السياسي أن يدعو إلى تغيير الدستور والمؤسسات الموجودة بالدولة ولا يعتبر ذلك عملا إرهابيا يُعاقب عليه لأنه يدخل في نطاق الحق في التعبير، مادامت الدعوة إلى ذلك لا تقترن بالدعوة إلى العنف.

- استقرت أحكام المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان على أنه عندما يتعلق الأمر بحكم أو بقرار حل لأحد الأحزاب السياسية على سند من أنه يدعو إلى انفصال جزء من الإقليم فإن ذلك يعتبر مخالفا للحق في الاجتماع والحق في تكوين جميعات.

- قضت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان بأن لها الحق في الرقابة على القوانين التي تصدر من الدول الأعضاء وكذلك الأحكام القضائية التي تطبق هذه القوانين لمعرفة ما إذا كانت هذه القوانين أو تلك الأحكام تخالف الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان.

- ميزت المحكمة بين النقد الذي يوجه إلى الحكومة والشخص العادي؛ فسمحت بالنقد اللاذع بالنسبة للأول دون الثاني، ذلك أن أعمال الحكومة تخضع لرقابة المجتمع بما فيه من أفراد يمكنهم انتقاد أعمال الحكومة، ويعتبر ذلك نوعا من الرقابة على أعمالها.

- تسمح بعض التشريعات – كالتشريع الروسي - للسلطات العسكرية والمدنية بإعلان أن مكانا معينا منطقة عمليات ضد الإرهاب بما يسمح لتلك السلطات بالقبض والحجز والتفتيش لأي شخص يتواجد في تلك المنطقة، كما قررت إعفاءً من العقاب لمن يشترك من أفراد الجيش أو الشرطة في عمليات مكافحة الإرهاب عما يقع منهم من جرائم في تلك المنطقة في أثناء مكافحة الإرهاب.


المؤلف : دكتورة شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله

----------

